# Your opinion on the best deer hunting machine out there.



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I favor the Polaris Sportman. I guess I like the fact that it's American Made. Do you need the selectable 4wd/2wd or can you get by with full time 4wd?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2000)

Steve i have 2 polairs sportsmen and i think they are the smoothest riding and are the only true 4x4 on ther market. Dirt wheels calls them the King of the 4 wheelers. I have one with EBS ( engine braking system ) and one with out. I have snow plow and with the automatic transmission it is a dream and plows a LOT of snow . No driveway around here can stop it )I also have a electric winch which runs my plow up and down . A MUST to have on your machine also is a Windshield for wind, rain, snow and DUST ))




[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 11-22-2000).]


----------



## RemFire (Mar 18, 2000)

My Father own 2 Polaires Sportsmen machines and both have winches. They are great for hunting and fishing. They've hauled out several deer for us over the years. When used responsibly, they are really nice. (Of course we can be our own worst enemy.) I'm thinking of looking at Honda when I can afford one. They have some very nice features also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2000)

Steve : you could get a Honda, Yamaha, Artic Cat , Kawasaki . These are all pretty good SECOND class MACHINES


----------



## igotgame (Dec 30, 2000)

> Originally posted by sportsmaster:
> *Steve : you could get a Honda, Yamaha, Artic Cat , Kawasaki . These are all pretty good SECOND class MACHINES
> *


OUCH!!!! Sportmaster that sounds like a pretty narrow way of thinking. If I had a Great ATV like you do, I don't think I would try to build up the machines Greatness and Superiority by giving a clueless, factless, misguided backslap to several other great machines. If Steve was asking for a opinion on preferences maybe he is in the market for a new Atv. If that is the case, he doesn't need cheapshots, but constructive comparisons. GOT ANY? 

Steve, look at several different makes. Todays quads are all superior to those past, its a great time to be a ATVer. Decide what features you can't do without, then try out as many as you can.
Different bikes feel different, find one that feels right for you. If you want some constructive comparisons I've got'em. Just bought me a new toy too. I don't even feel the need to mention the Manufacturer; but it is low maintenance.

GOOD RIDING!


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

I don't think that Sportsmaster was taking cheap shots. I'm pretty sure that he was just handing out a little good natured ribbing.


----------



## igotgame (Dec 30, 2000)

> Originally posted by Tom222:
> *I don't think that Sportsmaster was taking cheap shots. I'm pretty sure that he was just handing out a little good natured ribbing.*


I think maybe your right. I'm not as sensitive today I guess. I just get tired of so much brand bashing that
I see on some of the ATV forums.

So, sorry Sportmaster if I jumped the gun. 

I'll try to keep in mind the words of the GREAT Rodney King "Why can't we all just get along?" lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2000)

Tom222 thanks for your suppoort . I was guilty of ribbing Steve but i guess igotgame
was right i should not have done that on a public forum like this. igotgame I will try and keep this in mind for any future posts. 

igotgame : i do have a question for you "who is Rodney King" ? is he the dude that got beat by the police in LA ? If that was him you were refering to. Are you comparing me to him ?


[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 01-01-2001).]


----------



## igotgame (Dec 30, 2000)

> Originally posted by sportsmaster:
> *Tom222 thanks for your suppoort . I was guilty of ribbing Steve but i guess igotgame
> was right i should not have done that on a public forum like this. igotgame I will try and keep this in mind for any future posts.
> 
> ...


Sportsmaster, yeah thats who I was quoting. And by no means was i comparing you to him. I was using that quote from him 'cause I've always remembered it as one of the most ironic i've heard. Kinda like Mike Tyson during his rape trial..."Me??? I don't hate women, I love women, my mother was a woman..." lol

Sorry if I offended ya, I didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2001)

no offense taken The bike with the highest retail value seems to be a honda. but i do use and abuse my polaris's  j


----------



## Barney (Jan 18, 2000)

I have a Sportsman 500 and have no complaints. 

------------------
Barney


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

I have a SP500 too, and I think it is a great machine. www.atvconnection.com has a good forum for asking these kind questions.


----------



## muzzleblast (Jan 18, 2001)

Whats up with the four wheelers six is the way to go I own a polaris 6x6 and have the tank trax for it at 850 lbs and a pay load of 850lbs in the bed this is by far the best thing out there.You name it this machine will do it even climb a tree if you can hang on. I have a kaw. prarie 300 which is a good trail machine if you want a work horse go with the 6x6.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

the polaris 500 is an awesome machine. last year while my dad was out in Colorado one of the guys in the group shot a bull and they just threw it on the back on my grandpa's sportsman and went. we have a polaris 425 here on our farm and it hauls haywagons and stuff no problem. we have a tanks on a trailer for hauling water around the farm too and it will go through mud or anything without getting stuck while pulling 125 gallons of water. the artic cat line up is good too. one of my friends has one and they like it. IMO if you can afford the sportsman go with it!
Moe


----------



## woodencanoe (Dec 16, 2000)

I to own a Sportsman 500. It'll go thru about anything, hauls good, and looks good to. Very easy to ride, don't have to worry about shifting, fun to ride also.
woodencanoe







.

[This message has been edited by Steve (edited 01-28-2001).]


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

My vote goes to a 1987 350 Big Bear. She's a little beat up, but she knows how to drag, whitetails, black bear, antalope, and mulies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2001)

wooden canoe try removing the period before .http

should look like this http:// 
not [img].http://


----------



## woodencanoe (Dec 16, 2000)

Thanks sportsmaster, I was wondering what I did wrong. And thanks Steve for opening that picture for me.


----------

